# Toner didn't work, how can I get rid of the weird yellow tints in my hair?



## croset (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, really need some help please!

So basically I ombre'd my hair a few days ago, and I really like it except for the yellowish tint to it in certain lights. One side of my hair took to the bleach faster than the other and one side is a more orangy yellow while one side is more yellow. I put a wella t27 medium beige blonde toner over it, and it toned it down slightly but not much (I did it with 20 developer for 25 minutes). How can I fix my hair seeing as the toner did not work well? I am perfectly happy with the lightness of the hair but I just hate the yellowness to it. Did I choose the wrong kind of toner seeing as it was a "beige" blonde? Should I bleach it again as I probably didnt leave it on long enough in the first place? I would rather not do it again. My hair before was already dyed so not sure if that plays a part. 

One option I was thinking of was to use a dye of the same lightness or slightly darker than I have now just to cover the yellow...would that work? I know it will probably make my hair darker on the ends but that's fine if it gets rid of the yellow. I want it more ashy but I know it is green based, and I need something more purple/blue based - what kind of color dye or toner should I go for? 

Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------

